# S7-200 und Grundfos Genibus



## Szaru&#347; (6 September 2004)

Ist es möglich von Simatic S7-226 die Grundfos UPE Pumpen über RS-485 (Genibus) zu regeln? Wenn ja, was für eine Hardware braucht man zwischen SPS und MB 40/60 Module von Grundfos?


----------



## Schubert (16 September 2005)

Die Anbindung einer S7-200 dürfte etwas schwierig sein,das ja ein Treiber programmiert werden muß.
Ich arbeite gerade an diesen Problem.
Benutze eine S7-300


----------



## Controllfreak (10 August 2009)

Arbeite derzeit an demselben Thema unter CoDeSys und suche Unterlagen oder Code :roll: zum Thema GeniBus


----------



## uncle_tom (10 August 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt ;-)

zum Thema Genibus kann man sich auf dieser Seite Link
ein Info-Prospekt downloaden. In dem Prospekt steht drin, dass Grundfos das Genibus-Protokoll auf Anfrage offenlegt.

Weiterhin sind in diesem Prospekt fertige Anbindungslösungen und Gateways von Grundfoss beschrieben.

Der Genibus basiert auf Standard RS485 somit kannst du diesen direkt über die Schnittstelle 0 oder 1 der S7-200 anbinden.

Mit der S7-200 einen Schnittstellentreiber zu schreiben, ist aber vermutlich recht umständlich - mit ner 300er lässt sich sowas mit Sicherheit einfacher realisieren. (Bin kein S7-200 Programmier hab auf 300er bzw. 400er Systemen aber schon selber serielle Treiber entwickelt.)

Ne Alternative wäre vielleicht noch das fertige Modbus-Gateway von Grundfos (ist im Prospekt mit beschrieben). Hierfür gibt es für S7-200 bereits fertige Bibliotheken.

Mfg
uncle_tom

P.S.

So, wer lange genug sucht, der findet auch was. Unter folgendem Link kann man sich ein *.bz2 Archiv downloaden (lässt sich mit WinRar öffnen), indem die
Genibus Spezifikation als PDF enthalten ist. Und nun viel Spass beim Treiber schreiben ;-)


----------



## Controllfreak (10 August 2009)

Hi Uncle Tom,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und Deine Mühen. Ich schaue mir die Dinge mal an und entscheide dann ob Treiber oder Gateway.

Gruß
Controllfreak


----------



## Janto (25 Januar 2010)

*Was ist daraus geworden?*



Controllfreak schrieb:


> Arbeite derzeit an demselben Thema unter CoDeSys und suche Unterlagen oder Code :roll: zum Thema GeniBus



Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand eine Lösung für GeniBus-Kommunikation gefunden ?


----------



## Controllfreak (26 Januar 2010)

Leider nein. Ich habe die Infos von Grundfos bekommen, aber den Treiber noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Janto (26 Januar 2010)

Hi Controllfreak,

ich nehme an, Du hast die gleichen Info's wie ich (mit Quelltext-Beispielen in C) ? falls nicht, bei Interesse bitte melden !

Sollen wir beide das Rad neu erfinden, oder wäre eine Zusammenarbeit denkbar ?


----------



## Controllfreak (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo Janto,

diese Quelltextbeispiele habe ich auch. Allerdings muss ich ehrlicherweise zugeben das ich noch nichts vorzeigbares produziert habe :-(


----------



## Janto (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo Controllfreak,

mir geht es ähnlich. Die Doku von Grundfos habe ich schon lange, habe auch schon ein paar mal reingeschaut, aber ich konnte mich noch nicht aufraffen, mit dem Programmieren zu beginnen. Ist wahrscheinlich auch ne Menge Arbeit ! Allerdings kann ich auch nicht glauben, dass noch nie jemand sowas versucht hat.


----------



## Janto (3 Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

also falls noch jemand Bedarf hat:
Bei Wago gibt es jetzt alles fix und fertig zum download.
(Siehe Genibus_01_d.pdf)


----------



## Nost (3 Dezember 2013)

Von wago gibts eine genibus lib. Die klappt gut mit den cme pumpen. Wer sie brauch bitte melden


----------



## ThorstenD2 (3 Dezember 2013)

Braucht man zum Adressieren der (Magna2)  Pumpen - die mit der Halbschale an der Seite - noch die Fernbedienung?
Bei den neuen Magna3 mit Farbdisplay kann man das glaub ich übers Display machen, habe aber noch keine Magna3 über Bus angesteuert


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guwen (4 Juli 2016)

*Wago 750-652 und Grundfos Magna 3 via GeniBus CIM 050*

Hallo zusammen,
ich sitze seit 2 Tagen vor einem Problem und weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter:
Grundfos Magne3 Pumpe mit CIM 050 Modul (GeniBus) und Wago 750-652. Angeklemmt habe ich das ganze gemäß der Dokus „Anwendungshinweis_Genibus_01.pdf“ und „Genibus_01_d.pdf“. Basis war das Beispielprojekt von der Wago Website.
Leider finde ich in keiner Doku eine Info dazu wie die 750-652 eingestellt werden muss (Siehe Bilder). Kann mir bitte jemand behilflich sein. Danke.
Bei all meiner Rumprobiererei habe ich es 1x geschafft, dass ich anstelle des GeniBus-Fehler 2 (TimeOut) mal Daten, wie die Förderhöhe bekommen habe, und einmal habe ich es hinbekommen, dass die Pumpe meldete, sie werde über den Bus gesteuert. Nur weiß ich nicht mehr wie ich das hinbekommen habe. Das einige was ich hinbekomme ist der TimeOut :-(


PS.: In der Pumpe habe ich eingestellt, dass die die Nr. 1 ist. Das habe ich auch in der CoDeSys so eingestellt.

Schönen Abend noch,
GuWen


----------

